# Minimal roms vs heavy roms



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Why do roms with a lot of features and ports typically drain battery a lot more than roms that stay closer to ota and with few tweaks? And the same for performance? It really ruins the experience of so many features when the phone can't really handle it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## mikelewis (Apr 11, 2012)

A lot of these ROM developers like to stand out with a signature innovation. I also used a GNex like you have and they all just felt so bulky. You seem like you prefer minimalism in the OS, so stick with the lightest AOSP ROM that you can find. Good luck!


----------



## navas (Nov 7, 2013)

but the Rom of LG smartphone are very light, I gave an LG's smartphone with optimus UI and it run like a charm, or the best is to have a nexus phone with no overlay 

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________

etui galaxy note 3 galaxy s5


----------

